# Synchronisation des vidéos - iPod Nano Chromatique.



## SykesNoiiz3 (25 Juin 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde, j'ai fait une recherche sur les premières pages du forum et par le biais du module de recherche, seulement je n'ai pas trouver de topic qui m'aiderait à résoudre mon problème ;-).

Je m'explique, j'ai acheté hier un iPod Chromatique 8GO. Je branche mon iPod à l'ordinateur, tout se passe bien, ma bibliothèque de musique se synchronise correctement mais les vidéos ne se synchronisent pas...


J'ai aussi essayé ça: 
Lorsque que l'iPod est branché, je vais dans l'onglet de _<Mon iPod>_ puis dans l'onglet film, je coche les cases "Synchroniser les films" et aussi les films que je veux transferer sur mon iPod . Je clique sur Synchroniser. Après une ou deux minutes, un message d'erreur s'affiche : "L'ipod ne peut pas être synchroniser. Le disque requis est introuvable."

Auriez-vous une solution?

Voilà. Je précise que la bibliothèque est celle de mon ancien iPod Classic 30GO.


----------

